# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم الانواع الاخرى سوفت ويير(Other Mobile Software) قسم خفايا وأسرار الموبيل ( Tricks )  10 أكواد سرية في هاتفك تقوم بأشياء مهمة عليك معرفتها

## mohamed73

10 أكواد سرية في هاتفك تقوم بأشياء مهمة عليك معرفتها 
3855#*2767* : يقوم بفرمتة هاتفك 
#0228#* : معرفة المعلومات حول البطارية  
#9900#*: إزالة الملفات المؤقتة  
#0808#* : تغيير إعدادات usb 
*#12580*369# : معرفة معلومات حول قطع الهاردوير 
#1111#* : معرفة نوع إصدار service mode 
#*#0* : مجموعة من اختبارات للهاتف  
#2663#* : للتعرف على نسخة firmware وتحديثها 
#34971539#* : للدخول إلى إعدادات الكاميرا 
#0011#* : لمعرفة معلومات حول GSM

----------


## fashfash92

تحياتي الخالصة لك

----------


## حميدو المغربي

شكرا أخي الكريم على المعلومة القيمة

----------


## mezo24

_جزاك الله خيرا_

----------


## fashfash92

¾                                                                                           
                         "                                                                                           
                         ¾1                                                                                          
                                            ¾                                                                        
                      ¾  +                         +                                                                 
                     ¾¾  ¾                         ¾                                                                 
                   0¾¾¾  ¾                         ¾                                                                 
                   ¾¾%   ¾                   60    ¾                                                                 
                  ¾¾     ¾                   ¾¾    ¾                                                                 
                  ¾      ¾                  ¾¨     ¾                                                                 
                  ¾      ¾                  ;   _  ¾                                                                 
                 ;¾0     ¾                   ¾  ¾  ¾                                                                 
                 "¾¾¨    ¾                   ¾  ¾  ¾                                                                 
           h      ¾¾¾    ¾                ¾  ¾  ¾  ¾                                                                 
           ¾   +¾  4¾¾   6                ¾  ¾  ¾  6                                                                 
           ¾6   ¾   0¾   +      4¾_       ¾  ¾  ¾  +                                                                 
           ¾¾   ¾    ¾¾  ;      ¾¾¾      "¾  )+ ¾  ;;                                                                
            ¾   ¾     ¾  ;;     ¾ ¾      ¾)+  ¾ 6   ;                                                                
            ¾   ¾     ¾   ;     ¾ ¾     ¾6_¾  ¾ +   ;                                                                
            ¾   ¾      ¾        ¾¨¾    +¾ 6¾ ¾¾¨¾                                                                    
            ¾¾¾¾¾¾¾¾¾¾¾¾        ¾¾¾    ¾¾¾¾¾¾¾%¾¾                                                                    
            ¾¾¾¾¾¾¾¾¾¾¾¾        ¾¾¾    ¾¾¾ 6¾¾ ¾¾                                                                    
            ¾                     ¾                                                                                  
           (¾                     ¾                                                                                  
           ¾0                    ¾;                                                                                  
          ¾¾  0¾                +¾                                                                                   
         T¾¾  ¾¾                ¾¾                                                                                   
     ¾¾+¾¾¾    ¾            ¾+¾¾¾                                                                                    
      %¾¾¾                   (¾¾

----------

